# New member



## Fritzle (Jul 21, 2019)

Been married 30 years. I love my wife for a million reasons, but she turned off the sex years ago. I've never cheated, but it's not normal to live like this. Any suggestions, other than the obvious "please yourself"?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are some very good books on this topic. You might want to start with this one. We can give you support here on TAM, but the info you need is more involved than what we can post here. I hope you will check out this book and others on the topic.

The Sexless Marriage Fix: Rescuing a Sexless Marriage and Making It All It Can Be Using This Empowering Integrative Approach


----------

